# Rules - Read First



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

(Shamelessly borrowing from Country Families some of the content for this thread)

Welcome to the HomesteadingToday Goat Forum.
The main purpose for this forum is to allow and encourage an exchange of ideas, advice, support and just general sharing for those who raise goats as pets and/or business.

I expect that opinions will differ and believe that healthy contention is a good thing, as long as the exchanges don't become personal.

Please express your opinion as opinion and be open to the fact that others may not share this opinion. If you state what you believe to be a fact, please attach reference materials, links etc. that back up your view.

Here's an overview on my rules. These may change without notice:

- Be nice
- Be nice
- Be nice
- No profanity
- No personal attacks, direct or inferred.
- No ganging up on a poster
- Express opinions as opinions, back up "facts" with relevant data
- No trolling/baiting
- Do not defame others or others' businesses by making accusations and identifying the alleged offending parties and/or their contact information
- Do not attach a link to an article that violates any of these rules
- Be nice


Posts that violate the rules will be deleted/edited or threads may be locked permanently or temporarily. If you see a questionable thread, send me a PM with a link and I will look into it as soon as possible. I do not want to delete or edit your posts, but I will if necessary. 

If you ever have any questions or concerns, please send me a PM. I will get back to you asap.

As always, any member can report a post by clicking on the red triangle in the right-hand corner of the post.


Enjoy the forum!


----------

